# I'm going to start running



## d93 (Jan 6, 2011)

Last November I started running every day after school. When I finished and got my summer holidays, I continued my running until new years eve. That's when everything went downhill basically. I've posted numerous threads about me dropping out of school. But I've decided that I'm going to start running again. It's currently 3am right now (can't sleep as usual) I'm going to go for a run/walk. Half run it, and half walk. I haven't been out of the house for weeks. so this is huge for me. My house is around 15 minutes away from the local swimming pool. And there's a huge oval there. So I will run/walk there. And once i get to the oval. I'll have a rest. I hope I can do this. Because its on a busy road and everything. This is my first step.


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

Sure why not...get yaself out there. 
If I spend too much time indoors I need to exercise so I relieve the stress. I get shin splints just walking so running wouldnt work for me as much as I would liek to.

Good luck with it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good for you in taking that step! 
Don't push yourself too hard in the beginning!


----------



## NMM (Mar 10, 2011)

That's great! Running helps me de-stress and help takes focus away from any issue that might be bugging me. Even running/walking just a little or a few times is good, its a good start.


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

I started running about 6 weeks ago and noticed that my mood improved and became more stable. I'd recommend following the couch to 10k program. It gets you up to running a 10k in 13 weeks and does so at a pace where you won't hurt yourself.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Giraffe said:


> I started running about 6 weeks ago and noticed that my mood improved and became more stable. I'd recommend following the couch to 10k program. It gets you up to running a 10k in 13 weeks and does so at a pace where you won't hurt yourself.


13 weeks?! OMG!
It has taken me about eight years to work up to running nearly 10k four times a week. I couldn't push myself that hard that quick! :afr


----------

